# Clomid/nolva alternative for pct



## George Cook (Sep 18, 2018)

What's a good alternative for nolva/Clomid for a pct. I also plan to use aromasin during cycle instead of adex


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 18, 2018)

George Cook said:


> What's a good alternative for nolva/Clomid for a pct. I also plan to use aromasin during cycle instead of adex



Why?
10charsss


----------



## Jin (Sep 18, 2018)

George Cook said:


> What's a good alternative for nolva/Clomid for a pct. I also plan to use aromasin during cycle instead of adex



No good alternatives. Anything OTC is worthless btw.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 18, 2018)

different alternative = dont run it... and ruin your PCT. you need them


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 18, 2018)

Some board try to push their ‘perfect pct’ protocol which is full of shit and nothing but a ‘test booster’. Test booster don’t make a big difference in my opinion.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hcg and raloxifene are my two .


----------

